# Solution for a sunburn!



## peeper76 (Jul 13, 2008)

Was out with my son today by the lake and got sunburned!  Bought the solarcaine aloe vera gel, but not working well.  Any other suggestions?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 13, 2008)

I only use Aloe Vera on my sunburns and it works...I have about 4 plants here and have more babies so I am separating them in their individual pots this summer so I have more as they are very useful in almost anything from shampoo to drinks.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 13, 2008)

Witch Hazel on a soft wash cloth just layed on top of where the burn is. Keep an alternate cloth for when the first gets warm. Keep re-applyingIt takes the sting out.
I'm a fair skinned, strawberry-blond, so I've had many of occasions to use this myself.
Poor baby. Good luck.​


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 13, 2008)

Aloe is the only thing I use too. I have heard of vinegar, but, never tried it.
http://altmedicine.about.com/od/aznaturalremedyindex/a/sunburn.htm


----------



## GB (Jul 13, 2008)

Aloe is the only thing I use too, but often times there is nothing that will help other than time. Take some Advil too if it is really bad.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 13, 2008)

Another vote for Aloe.  I have a plant near my kitchen, and just cut off a tip and rub on any burn.  I don't know about commercial aloe products.  I use it right off the plant.


----------



## archiduc (Jul 13, 2008)

peeper76 said:


> Was out with my son today by the lake and got sunburned!  Bought the solarcaine aloe vera gel, but not working well. Any other suggestions?
> Thanks in advance.


 
Hi Peeper,
Try Calomine/Calamine lotion or yogurt smoothed on to the affected skin. I have used both successfully. 

Good luck,
Archiduc


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 13, 2008)

I just gotta say... The best thing for sunburn.....Is Sun Screen!


----------



## GB (Jul 13, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> I just gotta say... The best thing for sunburn.....Is Sun Screen!



I call shenanigans. I just put sun screen on my burn and it did not help at all


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 13, 2008)

GB said:


> I call shenanigans. I just put sun screen on my burn and it did not help at all


 
 An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure!


----------



## Mama (Jul 13, 2008)

Soaking in a tub filled with lukewarm water and Aveeno Oatmeal bath for about 15 minutes will help soothe the skin.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 13, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> I just gotta say... The best thing for sunburn.....Is Sun Screen!


 
agreed uncle bob, just don't get burned, and you reduce the chance of skin cancer and aging.

babe


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 13, 2008)

Babe - If sun screen reduces the chances of aging, I'm gonna get a whole case.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 13, 2008)

Take a cup of apple cider vinegar add a good slash of cold water and blot on the skin. It can work wonders, if it's a bad sunburn it will still make little wonders.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 13, 2008)

A nice cool shower! Then aloe.... all you can do it soothe it.
Nothing but time will cure it.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2008)

bottled aloe vera gels don't work as well as the actual goop that is scraped from the inside of and aloe "leaf".

go out and buy a big aloe plant, lop off one of the leafs (one of the pointy stems), slice in half and scrape out the mucillageny with a spoon or fork. 

it looks like chunky snot, but it absorbs into your skin quickly, except for the larger chunks of snot of course, and it works miraculously.

btw, mama, the worst thing you can do to a burn is make it hotter by taking a warm bath. a cool bath, maybe, but not warm or lukewarm. room temp water feels slightly cool to the touch, so it should be colder than that.


----------



## Mama (Jul 14, 2008)

buckytom said:


> bottled aloe vera gels don't work as well as the actual goop that is scraped from the inside of and aloe "leaf".
> 
> go out and buy a big aloe plant, lop off one of the leafs (one of the pointy stems), slice in half and scrape out the mucillageny with a spoon or fork.
> 
> ...


 
Actually Buckytom, I just did some checking on the internet because I have been treating sunburns with lukewarm oatmeal baths for years. I came across this blog by a dermatologist about treating sunburns.

Here's a quote from his blog, "Avoid hot showers. Instead, take a *luke warm* bath with Aveeno Collodial Oatmeal. The oatmeal is both a soothing anti-inflammatory and a moisturizer, which are the two things your skin needs most. "


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2008)

the aveeno oatmeal is good stuff; i've used it with my son who has very sensitive skin.
but you increase cellular damage by applying any amount of heat to the skin, or any compound which retains heat, like the way people used to put butter or ointments on burns. when a burn is severe enough to risk infection, then anti-biotic ointment is applied. but that's a different case than sunburns, usually.
in cooking terms, if you're burnt, you need to be shocked in cold water to stop the cooking process.  
well, shocking in ice water might be a bad idea, but cooloer than room temp helps.


----------



## Mama (Jul 14, 2008)

Luke warm water is not hot water.  It will not damage your skin.  The damage is already done.  If you click on the link to the dermatologist blog you will see that he too recommends luke warm water.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Babe - If sun screen reduces the chances of aging, I'm gonna get a whole case.



start buying your cases, Adillo, I can attest to the results of staying out of the sun and using sunscreen while you're at it........I turned 54 last month and have no wrinkles........why?   I started to use sunscreen and wear hats when outside beginning at age 28.........why?  I started to get these awful looking brown patches on my face.........dermatologist said it was due to the sun (melasma) and to stay out of it.........I couldn't......I played on a very competitive tennis league........then wear sunscreen even when it's raining and wear a hat at all times............that advice I did follow..........I thank god for his advice until this day........and yet 8 years ago I had a precancerous lesion on my face.....not a big deal........would have been a century before it led to cancer but it was still unsettling esp. after all the precautions I had taken over the years..........now I stay out of the sun.......period.........so please all you blonde, redheads, with beautiful blue/green eyes........do take care.......you're the most susceptible from what I understand......


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2008)

ok, well it doesn't make sense to me, from a first aid point of view, that he recommends cool compresses and moisturizers, but a lukewarm bath.
i think he might have been trying to say that the oatmeal is good, but should have thought out the heat thing better. lukewarm is warmer than room temp, which would add more radiative energy (this time as direct heat) to the affected area, increasing discomfort and cellular damage. you can actually induce heat stroke if a person's core temp doesn't decrease enough. in other words, you don't put a person with a sunburn in a warm room. you cool them off as best possible, both internally with cool drinks, and externally, with cool water.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mama (Jul 14, 2008)

I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one Buckytom!


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2008)

buckytom said:


> bottled aloe vera gels don't work as well as the actual goop that is scraped from the inside of and aloe "leaf".


The bottled stuff I buy works just as well because it is the goop from inside the leaf. I have 3 different bottles and all that is listed under the ingredients list is aloe. On all the bottles it says 100% pure aloe vera. Nothing else added. 

I do have a few bottles that the hotel we stayed at on our honeymoon gave us which was not just aloe though. Those were also with vitamin E added and possibly something else as well since the color was green.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2008)

no problem, mama. 

let me get you a cup of lukewarm tea...


----------



## Mama (Jul 14, 2008)

GB said:


> The bottled stuff I buy works just as well because it is the goop from inside the leaf. I have 3 different bottles and all that is listed under the ingredients list is aloe. On all the bottles it says 100% pure aloe vera. Nothing else added.
> 
> I do have a few bottles that the hotel we stayed at on our honeymoon gave us which was not just aloe though. Those were also with vitamin E added and possibly something else as well since the color was green.


 
Oh geez GB, don't get Buckytom started again!


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2008)

It's OK Mama. He settles down if you give him some lukewarm milk


----------



## Mama (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## pacanis (Jul 14, 2008)

I was always told that a cool compress will give you relief, but a warm compress will keep the skin from tightening up and reduce peeling.
That said, I burned the crap out of my forehead and nose July Fourth. They just got back to normal a few days ago. It didn't peel so much as it cracked and flaked. This was with nothing applied except a warm washcloth a couple times a day.
I have since boughten some 85 SPF sports sunscreen. I think they made even higher.


----------



## middie (Jul 14, 2008)

Plain yogurt or Noxema will work too


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I have since boughten some 85 SPF sports sunscreen. I think they made even higher.


Above 30 (at least I think it is 30) does not give you any additional protection. 30 is the same as 100 just as covering yourself in lead would give you the same protection as being inside.


----------



## peeper76 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Mama's fried chicken*



Mama said:


>


 I love to cook as well, I love food and socializing.  I am the cook in my husband's and my family.  I am always volunteered to do the family gatherings and holiday meals.  I check out your site and the fried chicken recipe is one that I have to try, just looking at it made my mouth water.  I will try your recipe as soon as I can get to the grocery store!  Which will be this afternoon, because I will be thinking of fried chicken all day!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 14, 2008)

GB said:


> Above 30 (at least I think it is 30) does not give you any additional protection. 30 is the same as 100 just as covering yourself in lead would give you the same protection as being inside.


 
Yeah, but it sounds all industrial-like and cool


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 14, 2008)

Doesn't spf 100 turn you back to pasty white?


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Doesn't spf 100 turn you back to pasty white?


----------



## Mama (Jul 14, 2008)

peeper76 said:


> I love to cook as well, I love food and socializing. I am the cook in my husband's and my family. I am always volunteered to do the family gatherings and holiday meals. I check out your site and the fried chicken recipe is one that I have to try, just looking at it made my mouth water. I will try your recipe as soon as I can get to the grocery store! Which will be this afternoon, because I will be thinking of fried chicken all day!


 
I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 14, 2008)

pasty white skin vs melanoma......what would I rather see......sorry guys.............it's an issue with me..........just ignore me..............saw the huge golfball they took out of my green-eyed red-headed friend in LA (the state).... pretty impressive........she wanted another child and the doctors concurred  and unanimously voted "absolutely not"  might spread the cancer cells thru her body......no guarantee that they had gotten all of them in the first place..........just wear sunscreen and stay out of the sun if you can............


----------



## DaniaBchGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Let me tell you.... from experience....Im 43 years old....had Mohs surgery twice...15 stitches internal/external on my chest.... 15 stitches internal/external on my collarbone.... plus at least 10 other scrapings all over my body from skin cancer.......all from sunburns 10 years ago.  It wont surface for many years but it WILL come back to remind you of what you did wrong.

USE sunBLOCK ... not sunscreen.    USE SUNBLOCK WITH UVB/UVA (both) protection.  Preferably with the ingredient HELIOPLEX.   If sunblock stings on your face ... get a prescription from a Dermatologist for "SILK" sunblock.   You can still get too much sun through clothing so shop for UV protection clothing if affordable.  

Trust me... I learned the HARD way... and still go back every 6 months for followups.   But I sure as heck slather on the goops and stay out of the sun as much as possible now.

And as far as the "lukearm" debate.  Im sure that was intended to be "as cool as you can handle it in a bath".... which most people need to add a teeny bit of warm.   Maybe they should call that "lukeCOOL".  You want your extrerier body temp to cool down but not chill up your innards...LOL


----------



## Mama (Jul 14, 2008)

DaniaBchGirl said:


> ...And as far as the "lukearm" debate. Im sure that was intended to be "as cool as you can handle it in a bath".... which most people need to add a teeny bit of warm. Maybe they should call that "lukeCOOL". You want your extrerier body temp to cool down but not chill up your innards...LOL


 
That's my point.  Although luke warm is warmer than room temperature, it is still cooler than your body temperature.  But I probably shouldn't comment on this anymore or I'll have to get Buckytom some lukewarm milk!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like most of us are correct.
See:
Page Not Found  (huh, I don't know why this happened)
It was a google for sunburn relief, and I got Motherearthnews.com article from 08-01-2002. Oh, well

but no eggplant or plantain for me. Don't want to attract bugs!

Peeper, it's more than 24 hours later, and I'm sure your
baby is feeling alittle better.
What did you wind up doing? Just curious.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 14, 2008)

peeper76 said:


> Was out with my son today by the lake and got sunburned!  Bought the solarcaine aloe vera gel, but not working well.  Any other suggestions?
> Thanks in advance.




Some gin and a Tylenol PM helps me


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 14, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Some gin and a Tylenol PM helps me


 


Pass the bottle!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2008)

Mama said:


> That's my point. Although luke warm is warmer than room temperature, it is still cooler than your body temperature. But I probably shouldn't comment on this anymore or I'll have to get Buckytom some lukewarm milk!


 

(in my best archie bunker voice)
wrrrrooooonnnngggg!

stifle it, edith.


lukewarm is exactly warmer than your body temp. the definition of lukewarm is if it feels slightly warm to the touch, between 98 and 105 degrees. go look it up.

room temp water is slightly cool to the touch, which i've stated before, and is the maximum temp for a bath or cool compress. or else you might as well just sit in the ROOM TEMP environment that you exist in, and radiate the heat out of your skin naturally.
water increases conductivity, so they help. but any warmer, and you're adding heat to a burn.

ok, i'm done. 

where's gb with my milk?


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 15, 2008)

sunscreen, sunblock.....please go out there with protection.......it's not worth it.......and if you scar like I do you really don't want skin cancer on your face......you won't look good afterwards, I promise......

ladies back in the Gone With The Wind days women carried parasols (fancy umbrellas for a good reason)  my grandmother always wore a huge hat and covered herself when she went to work in the garden...................and she almost had no wrinkles when she died at 89.............she wasn't vain.......just did it as that is the way she was raised up...........


----------



## buckytom (Jul 15, 2008)

did she ever have neck problems from wearing those gigantic hats?


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 15, 2008)

nope, she didn't........these were those big bonnets that the pioneer women wore like Laura Ingalls but the brims covered their entire faces hahahha........made totally out of fabric.................not like Scarlett O'hara hats.........but big ol' bonnets.........


----------



## Mama (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, since you said to look it up, I did.

According to:

*Wictionary - lukewarm is nether hot nor cold.

*Collaborative International Dictionary of English - lukewarm is neither hot nor cold

* The Bible: _"I know your deeds, that you are neither cold or hot. I wish you were one or the other! So, because you are Lukewarm -- neither hot nor cold -- I am about to spit you out of my mouth"_ (Revelation 3:15-16 NIV). 

An example is they tell you that a babies bottle should be lukewarm. Check it on your wrist and if it feels neither hot nor cold, the temperature is right. Or, just ask a Dermatologist!

Okay...Now I'm done! 

So how is that sunburn?


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 15, 2008)

peeper76 said:


> Was out with my son today by the lake and got sunburned!  Bought the solarcaine aloe vera gel, but not working well.  Any other suggestions?
> Thanks in advance.



Apple cider vinegar on a washcloth.  Put it in the vinegar, wring an lay on the burn.  It will very quickly lift the heat out and relieve the pain.  It's amazing how well it works.


----------



## Calya (Jul 15, 2008)

I use fresh aloe as well. I have the plant which is very useful. It works well for bug bites too.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 15, 2008)

Calya said:


> I use fresh aloe as well. I have the plant which is very useful. It works well for bug bites too.



I use the aloe... after the vinegar.  The vinegar really does remove the heat quickly..  The aloe replaces the moisture.


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 27, 2008)

Well you may not like the idea of smelling like applecider vinegar but it will be just for a short time and the stuff definetly works. Have someone rub the vinegar all over the sunburned area and within a short time the sting from the sunburn will leave and before you know it the pain is all over with.


----------



## Petez (Oct 28, 2008)

I would suggest the aloe as well. And use lots often. Probably every couple hours I would suggest lathering another layer. If you're having difficulty sleeping at night because the heat and pain Deep Cold cools your skin down and will make you feel restful enough to sleep.


----------



## Claire (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm trying to read everything, but haven't finished.  I want to tell you that a tall glass of alka-sektzer really helps, all around. It gives you all that sunburn wants:  Aspirin, water, and salt.  I've had heat exhaustion before, and a tall glass of alka-seltzer with an ice cube or two tossed in really helps.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 1, 2008)

i can definetly swear to the applecider vinegar idea because that is what i use on my sunburns and it knocks out the sting in a very short time.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 1, 2008)

lifesaver said:


> i can definetly swear to the applecider vinegar idea because that is what i use on my sunburns and it knocks out the sting in a very short time.


 
 Thank You to the ones that recommend the apple cider vinegar I suggested it earlier in the post and someone pooh poohed it. If you are worried it will sting, which it doesn't add a little water it dos work great.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 2, 2008)

lifesaver said:


> Well you may not like the idea of smelling like applecider vinegar but it will be just for a short time and the stuff definetly works. Have someone rub the vinegar all over the sunburned area and within a short time the sting from the sunburn will leave and before you know it the pain is all over with.



I like the soaking a hand towel in the vinegar and lay it over the burn..  It feels like ice hitting the burn!!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been on this site for 3 years......you will always find that someone will disagree with you or your recommendations......so what.............that's why this site is enlightening........if you believe strongly and it works for you then persevere........you are not going to change someone's mind by arguing with them......it' futile........that's what's nice about a site like this........you get lots of great ideas and you pick and choose what pertains to you and or might benefit you........with the collective minds and experiences of people on here........you're looking at a lot of wisdom and a myriad of personalities......we're the DC stewpot..........


----------



## AinsleyKath (Nov 10, 2008)

when you’ve got a sunburn, drink 6-8 glasses of water a day. this helps keep you from getting dehydrated. so drink plenty of liquids. Although this doesn’t prevent you from getting sunburned, it will prevent you from passing out.


----------

